# Cheapest & Most Expensive Caribbean Destinations for Airfare?



## Space Coast Laurie (Feb 7, 2006)

I know this will vary by departure city, but in general which timeshare destinations in the Caribbean are the most and least expensive regarding airfare?  I generally fly out of the Orlando area, but one of my daughters is out in California and would fly out of Orange County, San Diego, Carlsbad, or (least favorite) LAX.  We also sometimes have friends from other areas join us on timeshare trips, thus the "in general" aspect of this query.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 7, 2006)

Mexican Carribean usually have the best airfares (Cancun, etc.). My guess is the further south you go (Aruba from California) the more expensive.  Also, the islands with least amount of tourist traffic probably charge more airfare.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 7, 2006)

Space Coast Laurie said:
			
		

> I know this will vary by departure city, but in general which timeshare destinations in the Caribbean are the most and least expensive regarding airfare?  I generally fly out of the Orlando area, but one of my daughters is out in California and would fly out of Orange County, San Diego, Carlsbad, or (least favorite) LAX.  We also sometimes have friends from other areas join us on timeshare trips, thus the "in general" aspect of this query.




This will vary greatly depending on the departure city. There really isnt a particular destination that will be the highest from every departure city.

A big determining factor is how many airlines from a particular city fly to a destination. The more there are the less the fare and vice versa.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 7, 2006)

We're flying into San Juan next month and found budget airfare on Jetblue. There were other cheap fares,but Jetblue flys direct. As Jetblue flys out of California,you could probably get good fares all the way,probably changing planes at JFK.


----------

